# SUGAR & SPICE (feat. Sugarpill cosmetics)



## Janeenersss (May 25, 2013)

Todays FOTD using my brand new Sugarpill eyeshadows!

  	EYES:


 		Urban decay primer potion 	
 		NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk 	
 		Sugarpill eyeshadow in Acidberry, Poison Plum, and Dollipop 
 		NYX Crystal Liner in Hip 	
 		Mac Fluidline in Blacktrack 	
 		Loreal Telescopic Carbon Black mascara 	
 		Mac eyeshadow in Vibrant Grape 	
 		Mac eyeshadow in Free to be 	
 		Anastasia Brow Powder duo in Dark Brown (mixed with Illamasqua sealing gel for precision) 
 
  	FACE


 		Pericone MD Face Finishing moisturizer 	
 		Pericone MD Hypo-Allergenic Firming eye cream 	
 		Urban Decay Naked Skin in 1.0 (applied with a damp beauty blender) 	
 		Shiseido Natural Finish Cream Concealer in Light 1 	
 		MUFE HD Finishing Powder 	
 		Mac Bronzing Powder in Soft Sand and Matte Bronze 	
 		Mac Blusher in Well Dressed 	
 		Mac MSF in Soft and Gentle 	
 		Urban Decay All Nighter 
 
  	Hope you all enjoy and get some inspiration!


----------



## kellyw (May 25, 2013)

Wow! Those eyes......so pretty!


----------



## Janeenersss (May 25, 2013)

kellyw said:


> Wow! Those eyes......so pretty!


	Thank you!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2013)

I love the color combination. Looks great on you.


----------



## Janeenersss (May 25, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I love the color combination. Looks great on you.


	Thanks. I was scared I was gonna look like a clown when I was doing my makeup this morning but it worked out for the best haha.


----------



## lexielex (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks great, you used the colors so well!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow! :eyelove::eyelove::eyelove: I love this look, so freaking gorgeous! And the colours are so beautiful...:eyelove:


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Sep 18, 2015)

Love that colour combo! Super fun! You have an amazing eyebrow shape as well! =)


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

oh my this look is so eclectic and delicious!


----------



## ZoZo (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Abhy (May 15, 2018)

You wear it comfortably! You nailed it! Hope to see more of your FOTD. Cheers!


----------

